# What's a good budget wide-angle lens?



## KevinNuge (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm fairly new to DSLR's and I really wanted to get a wide-angle lens of some kind, I am however on a budget and I was looking at the canon 35mm f/2, but I was wondering if anyone can help suggest any other lenses out there worth looking at, whether Canon or an off name brand. I use the T3i w/ a 50mm f/1.8 lens and the 18-55mm kit lens currently if that helps.

Also, does Canon ever plan on maybe updating their 35mm f/2 or something similar like an f/1.8?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think 35mm would give you much of a wide angle on your camera. For budget, you can get either the 20mm, 24mm, or 28mm lenses Canon sells, non-L and they all work fine and are fast. 20mm is 499, 24mm is 359, 28mm is 469. Of course, with your camera, I recommend the 10-22 or 17-55, prices 719 and 1099 respectively, but if you are on a budget those are your only options for Canon lenses. For the L lens, the 17-40L is 799. For budget I'd go one of the first 3 primes I listed. Read the reviews at:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/


----------



## KevinNuge (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately for me, most of those lenses are out of my price range. The 24mm f/2.8 seems interesting though, I read up on that a little more, thank you for the suggestions though.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 21, 2012)

If the 24 is in your budget, that'll give you about 38mm, which is far wider than your 50 = 80mm.


----------



## John Thomas (Jun 21, 2012)

Tokina AT-X 16-28mm F2/8 PRO FX

http://www.photozone.de/canon_eos_ff/595-tokina162828eosff

Very good for what is supposed to do and cheap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

KevinNuge said:


> Yeah, unfortunately for me, most of those lenses are out of my price range. The 24mm f/2.8 seems interesting though, I read up on that a little more, thank you for the suggestions though.



24mm isn't wide angle on APS-C, either. "Wide angle" means 35mm or wider on a FF camera, which means 22mm or wider on APS-C. 

But you have the 18-55mm kit lens, which is wide angle, and delivers decent IQ if you shoot from a tripod and stop down to f/8. 

Else, I'd look at the Tokina 11-16mm, Sigma 8-16mm, or Canon 10-22mm for ultrawide-to-wide. There really aren't good quality, fast aperture (f/2.8 or wider), inexpensive wide angle prime lenses for APS-C - unless you are ok with manual focus and manual aperture setting, in which case, look at the Samyang (aka Rokinon, Bower) 14mm f/2.8.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> KevinNuge said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, unfortunately for me, most of those lenses are out of my price range. The 24mm f/2.8 seems interesting though, I read up on that a little more, thank you for the suggestions though.
> ...



Not sure he needs anything that technical. 3.6mm longer for "wide" is probably ok? Just guessing off the fact that he's on a strict budget and money is an object.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Not sure he needs anything that technical. 3.6mm longer for "wide" is probably ok? Just guessing off the fact that he's on a strict budget and money is an object.



Mostly, I'm confused by, "I need a wide angle lens...I have the 18-55mm lens." Does the OP need something faster? Wider?


----------



## tntwit (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I agree, what specifically is the OP looking to improve?

Before buying a lens you really should be asking yourself where your current kit lacks. Your kit lens covers the ranges that you are looking at. Do you need a faster lens because you cannot get the shutter speeds you need with the kit lens? Do you feel the pictures lack sharpness, contrast, etc? 

Don't get me wrong, I know it's a kit lens and there is much better out there, but you have a budget to work within, so I'm suggesting to think carefully about how this purchase will make your photography experience a happier one. I find myself wanting this or that because of the reviews in forums, but if your budget isn't unlimited, you just want to be sure your really going to be expanding your capabilities in a way to justify the expense (relative to your budget).

If you really want to go wide, you need to look at something in the 10mm range. I have the Sigma 10-20 (cheaper one) and have been relatively happy with it. We have a Tamron 10-24 at work, and I (and my co-worker) feel it is too soft, even stopped down and manually focused on a tripod. Though this may just be perception. Either way, 10mm opens up a whole different perspective from the 18-55mm, if that is what you are after.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 21, 2012)

The other issue is that lenses cost money. You can't be expecting a great wide angle lens that has a wide aperture and ultra-fast focusing for $300. Just isn't going to happen.


----------



## akiskev (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm gonna suggest some very cheap manual lenses (M42 mount). You can easily find them on ebay or at second hand shops.

Zenitar 16mm f/2.8
Mir 20M 20mm f/3.5

If you want to stick with new lenses, choose between Canon 10-20 and Tokina 11-16. Maybe Sigma 8-16 if you need extreme wide angles, but I don't trust Sigma QC at all.. Of course these lenses are not cheap.


----------

